# Ever feel like saying something random?



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ever have those moments when you just feel like saying something random? Well here is your chance! Randomness is always a good way to make someone laugh or say "what the...". Go ahead post something random!

-Drew


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2012)

Hm-m-m-m.."something random...something random...something random" No, I can honestly say I've never been tempted to say "something random!!" 




But did you know that I have a new puppy?


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

A cute puppy it is too. I have a pain in the butt 5 year old puppy, bull terrier, that says it all. 
One more random thing. My 15 year old son played his very first ever football game after only 5 practices and he did GREAT. The team didn't, BUT MY SON DID GREAT.


----------



## Neal (Sep 24, 2012)

I like to play volleyball.


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> A cute puppy it is too. I have a pain in the butt 5 year old puppy, bull terrier, that says it all.
> One more random thing. My 15 year old son played his very first ever football game after only 5 practices and he did GREAT. The team didn't, BUT MY SON DID GREAT.



I imagined you to be very young maybe almost your kid's age for soem reason (not immature though).

I have more random thoughts than non random so..... do you want a list? Right now I am trying to decide what to make for dinner and also trying to figure out the best way to pack the dogs food for vacation. i am also trying to decide if I actually make a decent dinner for Yom Kippur or just my standard health food since I am leaving for Canada the next morning.

Also I am very scared my assistant will be promoted.. well I am proud of him and he deserves it and I would only support him but scared for myself since I will have to find someone else and train them... ughh...


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 24, 2012)

I just ate pizza.

I'm getting my new baby sully tomorrow. (Excitement)
I crave animal crackers which is weird.
Im nervous about college.
Hippos are fat.


----------



## MrJorgensen (Sep 24, 2012)

I laugh eveytime I hear the word "tiddlywinks."
What happened to Carmen Sandiego?

My foot hurts.


----------



## WinterDB (Sep 24, 2012)

MrJorgensen said:


> I laugh eveytime I hear the word "tiddlywinks."
> What happened to Carmen Sandiego?
> 
> My foot hurts.



I just laughed at the word "tiddlywinks" , thank you.


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > A cute puppy it is too. I have a pain in the butt 5 year old puppy, bull terrier, that says it all.
> ...






OMG, LMAO, I will be 51 in December. I just will never act it heck my parents are 76 and 80 and hang with young 50-60 year olds. They haven't grown up, neither will i


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2012)

I like shoes


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

wellington said:


> OMG, LMAO, I will be 51 in December. I just will never act it heck my parents are 76 and 80 and hang with young 50-60 year olds. They haven't grown up, neither will i



Wow.. I thought you were young too like in your late teens haha. I think it's just the name 

Drew


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, LMAO, I will be 51 in December. I just will never act it heck my parents are 76 and 80 and hang with young 50-60 year olds. They haven't grown up, neither will i
> ...



My name is Barb, not Wellington. I picked a fake name when I first joined. I had never joined a forum before. Didn't know if these people on here were freaks or not. Well, decided they are kinda freaky but a nice freaky so added my name to my signature. Glad you all think I'm young, even immature doesn't bother me, just don't call me old


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

WinterDB said:


> I just ate pizza.
> 
> I'm getting my new baby sully tomorrow. (Excitement)
> I crave animal crackers which is weird.
> ...



Lol


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 24, 2012)

I keep burning cookies in my new oven. So not used to the new temp. My last oven was about 50 degrees off.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 24, 2012)

Raspberry gummy bears ! Honka lonca! I like soccer!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Sep 24, 2012)

"I like turtles..."


----------



## Edna (Sep 24, 2012)

Blackberries are red when they're green.


----------



## Creedence (Sep 24, 2012)

MrJorgensen said:


> I laugh eveytime I hear the word "tiddlywinks."
> What happened to Carmen Sandiego?
> 
> My foot hurts.



I just went to a rap show the other night and the guy freestyled about Carmen Sandiego, hahaha.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

It feels like someone is stabbing me in the back...


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> It feels like someone is stabbing me in the back...



Poor you


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Sep 24, 2012)

cristal redfoot said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > It feels like someone is stabbing me in the back...
> ...



Haha, I couldn't think of anything more random.. when I hurt I can't think of anything else I guess


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Haha, I couldn't think of anything more random.. when I hurt I can't think of anything else I guess



Haha I dont think I would either


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

Michelle Obama is coming to my university on Friday and because I'm active in the panthers for Obama I would get to meet with her one on one but I'm going to be gone


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Michelle Obama is coming to my university on Friday and because I'm active in the panthers for Obama I would get to meet with her one on one but I'm going to be gone



That really sucks, that your not going to be there

Another random thought. I want to have hatchlings.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 24, 2012)

The peanut is neither a pea nor a nut.


----------



## terryo (Sep 24, 2012)

I wish I never started this kitchen. I hope the rainbow at the end of this storm comes soon............


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

My parents just screamed at me because I dont wear shoes. -___-"
(sigh)... Im not allowed in the kitchen anymore.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 24, 2012)

taytay3391 said:


> Michelle Obama is coming to my university on Friday and because I'm active in the panthers for Obama I would get to meet with her one on one but I'm going to be gone



So it wouldn't let me post anything without quoting.. 

So I know I just posted but GO PACK GO!!!!!!


----------



## cristal redfoot (Sep 24, 2012)

terryo said:


> I wish I never started this kitchen. I hope the rainbow at the end of this storm comes soon............



Goodluck with that!


----------



## SDDTMama (Sep 24, 2012)

We got no food, no jobs... our PETS' HEADS ARE FALLING OFF!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Sep 25, 2012)

WinterDB said:


> I just laughed at the word "tiddlywinks" , thank you.



Me too!


----------



## IggyBeans (Sep 25, 2012)

DrewsLife727 said:


> "I like turtles..."



love it.

I would like a baby...not a turtle baby, a human baby.


----------



## taytay3391 (Sep 26, 2012)

wellington said:


> That really sucks, that your not going to be there
> 
> Another random thought. I want to have hatchlings.





I forgot to mention! I am now going to see Michelle speak! What's even more? I get to sit right up front with her AND meet her with my oh so awesome VIP pass. gotta love being a part of the campaign


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 26, 2012)

I have learned my lesson on that!


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 27, 2012)

This is random to you all but not to me. I am so nervous about not being able to monitor my emails or get emergency calls this weekend.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 29, 2012)

Saying random things will often get you concerned looks...and, sometimes, the occasional visit from the guys in the white coats carrying butterfly nets...

That being said, I've never been convicted of murder or selling used horse-shoes...


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 5, 2012)

Okay I have something. 
Do you guys have voices four your animals? My husband and i have voices for our dogs. A few days ago he was talking to me in Ozzie voice and i actually yelled at the dog and called him an ahole. Tonight my husband have Henry s voice and apparently he had a Spanish accent.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 5, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Okay I have something.
> Do you guys have voices four your animals? My husband and i have voices for our dogs. A few days ago he was talking to me in Ozzie voice and i actually yelled at the dog and called him an ahole. Tonight my husband have Henry s voice and apparently he had a Spanish accent.



My daughter does that, too....talks in "doggie voices" and each dog has it's own...was going to book her a session w/ a shrink, but if you two do it, too, I guess a shrink won't help her...

No prob...more money to go towards a big-screen TV.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 5, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> My daughter does that, too....talks in "doggie voices" and each dog has it's own...was going to book her a session w/ a shrink, but if you two do it, too, I guess a shrink won't help her...
> 
> No prob...more money to go towards a big-screen TV.



It gets bad though when you forget that its your husband doing the dogs voice "i am the man. I don't listen to your kind now do my bidding and get me a treat" Ozzie says when i say get up on the bed. And I tell at Ozzie for his attitude. 
Being odd is wonderful!


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 9, 2012)

dmmj said:


> The peanut is neither a pea nor a nut.



A peanuts not a nut?!?!? I don't know what's up or down now!!!


----------



## DrewsLife727 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mr Bean is the voice of Zazu in the lion king


----------



## Steeeew (Oct 10, 2012)

I start cosmetology school on the 23rd and I'm actually freaking out. Not as calm and collected as I seem.


----------



## Kerryann (Oct 14, 2012)

Steeeew said:


> I start cosmetology school on the 23rd and I'm actually freaking out. Not as calm and collected as I seem.



Good luck. That sounds like a fun job.

Today I think I was that lady that I see and think "where do you think you are going?" I got up and dressed in my super skinny jeans, a burnt orange shirt with sequins and high heel boots. I was actually dressing for the hub when he gets home from work and not thinking about having to run into Walmart. I realized as I was walking in that I was over dressed.


----------



## Steeeew (Oct 14, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Good luck. That sounds like a fun job.
> 
> Today I think I was that lady that I see and think "where do you think you are going?" I got up and dressed in my super skinny jeans, a burnt orange shirt with sequins and high heel boots. I was actually dressing for the hub when he gets home from work and not thinking about having to run into Walmart. I realized as I was walking in that I was over dressed.



Thank you!

I think that's great that you get dressed up for your hubby. And I've been to Walmart in a right black dress and some red heels so you're not alone.


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Oct 22, 2012)

Love that I could do a search for "floating poop" on this forum and find a thread with that EXACT wording! I mean, where else can you do that? Really!?!?!


----------



## animalfreak (Jan 26, 2013)

My biggest life freak that would make my life complete would be to meet josh hutcherson but a girl can dream....


----------



## bigred (Jan 26, 2013)

CourtneyAndCarl said:


> It feels like someone is stabbing me in the back...



Ya People Suck




Terry Allan Hall said:


> Saying random things will often get you concerned looks...and, sometimes, the occasional visit from the guys in the white coats carrying butterfly nets...
> 
> That being said, I've never been convicted of murder or selling used horse-shoes...



The guys in the White coats we have spent quality time together


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 27, 2013)

Pomegranate!pomegranate!! I say pomegrante!,,,,!!!!!!,,,,,!!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 27, 2013)

I love you <3


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 27, 2013)

You talking to me awwww pomegranate!!!!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 27, 2013)

I was trying to be creepy random, haha!


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok i was following my wife around Home depot telling her she should buy pomegranate it was making her embarrassed and she kept running off was funny to me


----------



## AldabraNerd (Jan 29, 2013)

In a world of red, I'd pick green. ****, I can't. I'm colorblind. No I'm not.


----------



## pam (Jan 29, 2013)

Good better best
never let it rest 
until the good is better 
and the better best


----------



## Kerryann (Jan 30, 2013)

I love Michael Kors


----------

